# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Petrolümüz Var Ama Öıkaracak “İrademiz” Yok!

## bozok

*Petrolümüz Var Ama üıkaracak “İrademiz” Yok!*


 

*Sevgili dostlar, son günlerde “internette” bir belge dolaşıyor. Belgenin özü şu; Türkiye’de petrol var!*

Bütün aklım, bilgim ve kalbimle katılıyorum; Türkiye bir petrol denizi üstünde oturuyor! Peki neden? 

İnternette dolaşan bu belgeden aylar önce yazdım, bir daha yazmaya çalışacağım. Son iki yıldır* “bu iddiayı”* yazmak için sürekli araştırma yapıyorum hatta yüzlerce sayfa resmi belge inceledim. Size bu belgelerde adı geçen yörelerimizden birkaç örnek vereyim; Adıyaman, Edirne, Antalya, Hakkari, Sivas, Saros Körfezi, İskenderun, Erzurum, Van, Kastamonu ve daha sayamayacağım birçok bölgemizde* “arama-kapatma-engelleme”* şeklinde gerçekleşen,* “yaşayanların”* resimleri ile kaydettiği yüzlerce olay var... 

Birini tam olarak aktarayım; Adıyaman’da petrol araması yapan yabancı ortaklı bir şirket* “Burada petrol yok”* diyerek kuyuyu kapatıyor. Prof. Muammer Aksoy ve yanındakiler savcılığa başvurarak* “bu kuyunun”* bilerek kapatıldığını iddia ediyorlar. Savcı 3 yıl bu olay üstünde araştırma yapıyor ve 3 yıl sonra bu kuyu açılıyor. Bugün hala o kuyudan saate 20 varil petrol üretiliyor... 

Sevgili dostlar, konu bugün yaşananlarla da bitmiyor. İsterseniz 1960’lara hatta 1950-1960 arasına dönelim. Türkiye’de o zaman tartışılan konu yine petrol. Bir kanun yapmak gerekli ve aranan isim hemen bulunuyor;* İsrail petrol kanununu yapan hukukçu-jeolog Max Ball.* 

Dönemin Başbakanı Adnan Menderes, Ball’ın gelişi dolayısıyla şu açıklamayı yapıyor;* “Biz, petrol kaynaklarımızın üretilmesinde ecnebi sermaye ile işbirliğinin zaruri olduğuna inanan bir parti ve hükümetiz...”* Aynı dönemde İsmet İnönü’den karşı açıklama geliyor; *“Tarihte yabancılar kapitülasyonlar himayesiyle Türkiye’yi istismar ettiler, petrol kanunu bir kapitülasyon kanunudur. Biz bu memleketi sokakta bulmadık yabancı ellere kaptırmayız. Bu kanunun her maddesi Türk Devleti’nin petrol işletmemesi üzerine kurulmuştur. Bırakmam yakalarını...”* Böyle söylüyor ama 1960 sonrası *“gücüne”* rağmen,* İnönü dahi* bu yasayı asla “elleyemiyor.” 

Uzun lafın kısası; ne 1980 sonrasında ne 28 şubat sürecinde ne de sonrası *“güçlü iktidarlar”* döneminde *“kimse”* Türkiye’deki petrolü çıkarma *“yetisine”* sahip olamadı. 

Bugün de *“Biz temizlik yapıyoruz”* diyenlere sesleniyorum; eğer bir* “gizli el-gizli örgüt”* varsa; Türkiye’nin yeraltı kaynaklarını* “engelleyen”* bir* “güç”* olduğu kesin! Haydi gücünüz yetiyorsa *“kırın bu elleri”*, yapın İnönü’nün bile yapamadığını! 

*Son söz:* Başbakan dün hala* “Nabuco’dan”* bahsediyordu. şimdi soralım; bırakın petrol çıkarmayı Türkiye NABUCO ile* “bütün haklarını”* devretmiyor mu?* Detaylara iyi bakın!* 


Yiğit Bulut 
[email protected]

20.01.2009

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye’de petrol var mı? (III)*


*Yiğit Bulut*
*VATAN GZT.*
*01.03.2009*


Sevgili dostlar, bundan aylar önce* “Türkiye’de petrol var mı”* başlığı altında iki yazımı sizlerle paylaşmış ve* “Türkiye bir petrol denizi”* üstünde tezimi ortaya atmıştım. 

Son iki hafta içinde dikkat ettiyseniz, farklı bölgelerde* “petrol bulunduğuna”* dair haberler basına yansıdı ve bazı bölgelerde* “bulunan petrolün, Türkiye’nin yıllık ihtiyacının beş katına kadar çıkabileceği”* konuşuldu! 

Emin olun bu daha ilk hamle! 

Saros Körfezi’nden, Akdeniz kıyılarına, Karadeniz’in çeşitli noktalarından, Güney Doğu’ya kadar daha birçok* “noktada”* *inanılmaz “petrol ve doğalgaz” rezervi ortaya çıkacak!* 

Yalnız bütün bunlar olurken çok ilginç bir ayrıntı da dikkatli bakanların gözünden kaçmadı; bu kadar önemli bir olay, belki de düşen uçağımızın gündemin merkezine oturmasıyla, belki kasıtlı olarak, Türkiye’de hiç ama hiç tartışılmadı. Belki* “son iki haftada”* bulunan kaynakları, ilk defa burada okuyanlar bile olabilir! 

Sevgili dostlar, aslında* “potansiyelimiz”* sadece* “bilinen”* klasik kaynaklar ile de sınırlı değil. Türkiye* “petrol taşı”* rezervinde Amerikalı yetkililere göre dünya üzerindeki en önemli 14 merkezden biri. Bakın bu konu ile ilgili Amerikan ve Türk gazetelerinde çıkan bir haber;

*“...Türkiye’de varlığı uzun yıllardır bilinen 5.8 milyar ton rezerve sahip petrol taşlarını gündeme getirdi. ABD Jeolojik Araştırmalar Servisi’nin (USGS) hesaplamalarına göre, Türkiye petrol taşı rezervinden 284 milyon tonluk petrol üretebilecek kapasitesi var. Rezervin 115 milyon tonu Bolu Göynük’te... Yıllık petrol tüketiminin 33 milyon ton olduğundan yola çıkarak Türkiye 8 yıllık tüketiminin tamamını petrol taşından karşılayacak bir potansiyel barındırıyor... ABD’nin yer altı zenginliklerinin envanterini çıkarmak da olan USGS’nin bütün dünyadaki petrol taşları rezervlerini değerlendiren 2005 tarihli bir raporu bulunuyor. Hemen hemen bütün ülkelerde petrol taşları bulunuyor. Ekonomik olarak işleme potansiyeli olanların sayısı ise çok sınırlı görülüyor. USGS’in raporunda Türkiye, petrol taşı bakımından önem taşıyan 14 ülke arasında değerlendiriliyor...”* 

Sevgili dostlar, bu gerçek ortada dururken Türkiye’de neler oluyor? 

Ne olduğu çok açık; bu kaynaklar* “elimizden alınmaya”* ve yapılan düzenlemeler ile *“kontrolü”* yabancı şirketlere* “transfer edilmeye”* çalışıyor! Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer’in* “engellediği”* ama TBMM’den sorunsuz geçen ve hatta Irak Parlamentosu’ndan *“silah zoruyla”* geçirtemedikleri *“petrol kanunundan”* birkaç maddeyi yeniden hatırlayalım;

“...- Petrol arama ve üretim faaliyetinde bulunmak için yapılan başvurunun değerlendirilmesinde, önceki yasanın ilk kriteri olan* “talebin milli menfaatlere uygun olması”* ölçütü yasadan çıkarılarak; öncelikle ülke yararını gözetme anlayışından vazgeçilmiştir. 

- *“Yabancı devletlerin doğrudan doğruya veya dolayısıyla idaresinde etkili olabilecekleri şirketler ile yabancı bir devlet için veya yabancı bir devlet namına hareket eden şahısların, petrol faaliyetinde bulunamayacakları, mülk edinemeyecekleri, tesis kuramayacakları”* hükmü yeni yasa ile çıkarılarak; stratejik öneme sahip bir konuda yabancı devletlerin belirleyici olması önündeki engeller ortadan kaldırılmıştır. 

- Yabancı şirketlere ürettikleri petrol üzerinde sınırsız tasarrufta bulunarak, tamamını ihraç etme hakkı getirildi. Olağanüstü durumlarda bile üretilen petrolün ülke içinde kullanılması ve memleket ihtiyacını gözetme zorunluluğu kaldırıldı. 

- Yabancı şirketlere sınır tanımaksızın her yerde faaliyette bulunma hakkı getirildi. 

- Türkiye Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığı’nın mevcut yasada bulunan devlet adına petrol arama ve üretim faaliyetlerinde bulunma hakkı kaldırılarak, özelleştirilmesinin önü açıldı. 

- TPAO yabancı şirketlerle aynı statüde değerlendirilmeye alındı. ünceki yasada yer alan TPAO’nun diğer şirketlerden daha fazla arama ruhsatı alabilme hakkı, tasarı ile kaldırıldı. TPAO’nun ruhsat sayısındaki avantajlı konumu yok edildi...” 

*Evet, yanlış okumadınız, bu maddeler TBMM’den “aynen geçti”!* *Sezer olmasaydı, “iş bitmişti”!* Uzun lafın kısası; Türkiye’de* “inanılmaz bir kaynak var”!* Buna aklımla, kalbimle, eldeki verilerle sonuna kadar inanıyorum. *Tek sorun bunu “bize yedirmeden” nasıl çıkaracaklar!* Bir *“petrol kanunu”* denemesi oldu, yine olacak! *Türk Milleti olarak “uyanmalı” ve bu konunun üstüne gitmeliyiz!* Yeraltı kaynaklarımızı çıkarabilirsek, ekonomik göstergelerimizin tamamı* “değişir”!* Değişir ama *“bizim olanı, bize bırakmamak”* için büyük bir savaş var! 


*Sonuç:* Türkiye’de* “dikkatör”* bir rejim oluşmasına* “neden”* demokrasi aşığı *“yabancılardan”* hiç ses çıkmıyor! Acaba* “Türkiye’de demokrasi olmasa, halk hiçbirşeye sahip çıkamasa”* onlar için daha mı iyi olur! *Zaten “petrol zengini”* *hangi ülkede “demokrasi” var ki!* Demokrasi olsa *“o ülkelerdeki diktatörlerin”* petrol şirketleri ile* “anlaşmaları”* sorgulanabilir hale gelmez mi!


...

----------

